# Desertwinds PF Lady Ann



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)

I had 14 does kid this spring, I always worry about not being there to help. Well one night Lady Ann went into labor. she kept pushing and nothing came out so I went in and found that her first little doe had its head down, I pulled the head up. and out it came, then right behind came 2 and 3 and 4 and 5, 4 does and one buck, she had them all in 10 minutes. 
They are now 3 weeks old and all doing beautiful. with just a little help. all made it. glad I was there. The biggest one is the buck.
Pam Haring
Shadow Hills Ranch
www.shadowhills4.com


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is amazing, all are alive and well. Good job~!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Amazing! Beautiful babies! What a good producer doe! Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! She had a little herd in there didn't she  and four girls to boot, sounds like she's a keeper. Congrats on five healthy babies, they are all adorable!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Wonderful news and beautiful babes.


----------



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, You can see more picture on my web site www.shadowhills4.com
We have been raising Nigerians for quite a while and are having a ball. I love to just sit out in the pasture and watch them play. 
We had 14 does kid and 49 kids, we lost one and two were born dead, but all the rest of them 46 are doing great. We love the milk, We dam raise and we love to go to shows. this year we are having a Duel sanctioned show ADGA/AGS June 15 in Provo Utah. for more information. you can go to my web site and click on the blue box. It call the 
Provo SunHill Classic, for Nigerains and Minis only. hope to see you there.
Sincerely
Pam Haring
Shadow Hills Ranch
[email protected]
www.shadowhills4.com


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

I want to snuggle them!! Congrats!


----------



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

They are absolutely adorable! Congrats!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So cute! Glad you were there. Told my husband your nigerian had 5 kids and I thought he was going to have a heart attack. He is hoping no one has more than twins... Do you have to bottle feed any of them?


----------



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes I have a friends in town that bottle feed the (extra) ones for me for two week, then they come back and I bottle feed them until they are 8 week old.
Tell you husband that We had 2 sets of 5. 2 sets of 2. 2 sets of 4, and 8 sets of 3. they are all doing well, and growing fast. Out of 4 does this morning we got a gallon of Milk. love that milk.
Sincerely
Pam
Shadow Hills Ranch
www.shadowhills4.com


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

pamdharing said:


> Yes I have a friends in town that bottle feed the (extra) ones for me for two week, then they come back and I bottle feed them until they are 8 week old.
> Tell you husband that We had 2 sets of 5. 2 sets of 2. 2 sets of 4, and 8 sets of 3. they are all doing well, and growing fast. Out of 4 does this morning we got a gallon of Milk. love that milk.
> Sincerely
> Pam
> ...


Thanks for sharing! He is looking forward to the milk and fresh cheese but not that many kids.... ;-)


----------

